# engine no compression



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

Well,as I have been trying desperately to figure this 96 Altima out for ever,well at least for the last week.(would not start etc.)
As for everybody who has a an Altima KA24DE please,please,please do me a favor,and make sure you have oil in your car before you drive it. Also make sure that the top timing chain guard needs to be removed.
I guess I made the mistake of driving it with an intermittent oil light on.Not only did I break the lower timing chain guide,but I lost compression in the engine,so right now,I have a nice Altima,but it does not start and it needs the timing chain replaced because it jumped time, and I am not going to tear the engine down,to do all that,ie-timing chain,tensioner,lower chain guide etc,etc. Plus I have neither the time,or know how.
And all who read this,please consult with a certified technician about the upper chain guide. I talked to a mechanic who has been working on cars for 20 years and he said he has never heard of removing the upper chain guide because of rattling.
I have learned my lesson.
I am not saying these moderators don't know thier stuff,but talk to a mechanic,who knows. before removing anything,or replacing anything. 
I am now relacing my engine that only had 129,700 because it jumped time and lost compression,my oil passages were all clogged...

TO ALL BE CAREFUL....I AM PAYING FOR MY MISTAKE


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> The tensioner is hydraulic as well as spring tension so the lack of sufficient oil pressure is the reason it is making all the noise. I also recommend not driving it unless you want to replace your engine soon.


Gee I wonder if driving with no oil pressure had an impact on the quick demise of your engine. Also removing the upper chain guide doesn't cause the lower chain guide to break or influence it at all. Also how many Nissan KA24DE engines has your "mechanic" worked on? If you would purchase the new timing chains, tensioners, guides, sprockets, and other assorted hardware you would notice that with the "updated" set Nissan removes the upper chain guide. I have been working on Nissans/Datsuns since before they were called "Nissan" in this country and that change was in 1984 (the nice thing about OJT in High School).
I am a bit upset because you kept driving your car even though we let you know what the problem was and then pretty much blame us for your engine expiring. If any blame is to be transferred it should first be with yourself for driving it with the oil light on and low on oil, then I would speak with the dealer that sold you the car. We can only hold your hand so much especially since all I'm typing or have typed offering to you assistance seems to have amount to almost nill. Also I learned a long time ago that when someone says "I am not saying (insert phrase about nearly anything)", it means that is exactly what you are saying just as when someone starts off a story with "this is no bullsh**", you know to get out the shovel and hip wadders...
Good Luck

Troy


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

let me ask you a quick question.. are you ASE certified? Are you perfect?? No.I am not either. I have another engine in my car now and it is not rattling,and it is a 97 engine.
If you know so much about Nissan Altima's,you should be making alot of money working on them and reparing them because it sounds to me like you are an expert ! ! !
This "mechanic" I took the car to,has been wrking on cars for a long time. you are not the only person that stuff about cars. He told me the demise of my engine had nothing to do with the oil pressure. In fact after I got the car back,(when it died) I changed the oil again, and there was like 2 qts in the pan.
What did you say tyo me after I flushed it once....you should flush it again. Yeah, and mess it up even more.
I think that was one of the reasons the troubl3e started.
Oh well, it is up and running now, so it does not really matter. 

I hope you keep up your "wonderful" advice.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Altima Idiot said:


> Let me ask you a quick question.. are you ASE certified? Are you perfect?? No.I am not either. I have another engine in my car now and it is not rattling,and it is a 97 engine.
> If you know so much about Nissan Altima's,you should be making alot of money working on them and repairing them because it sounds to me like you are an expert ! ! !
> This "mechanic" I took the car to,has been working on cars for a long time. you are not the only person that stuff about cars. He told me the demise of my engine had nothing to do with the oil pressure. In fact after I got the car back,(when it died) I changed the oil again, and there was like 2 qts in the pan.
> What did you say to me after I flushed it once....you should flush it again. Yeah, and mess it up even more.
> ...



KA24Tech and AsleepAltima are the two best contributors on Altima's in this forum. In fact I believe KA24Tech is a Nissan tech, which I guess makes him the expert..


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

(Moderator please remove the previous double post by Altima Idiot) 

First, yes I am ASE certified (A1-A8). I also have the Advanced Engine Performance L1 cert as well. My renewal is later this year so thanks for the reminder... Second, of course I'm not perfect but I do have quite a bit of experience (know stuff) and not all of it comes from working in the dealer. I would love for you to show your mechanic the other thread in its entirety where you were asking for assistance. I'll maintain that you caused the early demise of your engine by continuing to drive with low flow and low oil pressure. That is where the trouble started not because I recommended a motor flush product, which you suggested in the first place. If I would have been the tech working on your car at the shop when all of this started (I mean before you even posted on this or any other board) I would have recommended a replacement engine whether new or used. Taking your car into your mechanic when you purchased the car as well as when the problems like the oil pressure light coming on intermitently would have been the right thing to do. For one reason it builds rapport between the shop and yourself, two you can have the car evaluated as being a good buy or a potential money pit as well as possibly even unsafe, three costly repairs can be potentially overted by regular maintenance that includes a comprehensive mechanical inspection. I've had customers with less serious problems than yours have their vehicles towed in because they were not sure how serious the problem was for the fact that didn't want to have to buy an engine or transmission. But then again I have had the opposite where they haven't done anything except an oil change periodically and abuse the car until it is in poor condition and needs alot of work to make it reliable again, so they trade out or sell the car. The latter scenerio is most likely how your car was treated before you bought it. I would appreciate it if your displaced blame would shift back to where it should be and that is toward the place that sold you the car and then with yourself because you did drive it with restricted or no oil pressure. Your engine was gone before you even posted on here. 
Thousands of people on the internet "know stuff" about cars but few are mechanics. You don't know me or my reputation and if I had a nickel for every person who came into the dealer and said "well my mechanic said..." I would be making a well over $200k a year and the difference is I fix cars not just work on them. I'm sure that the mechanic you took your car to was quite competent but the other difference may be I have one of the most highly modified as well as one of the first turbo Altimas in the country, and a 240SX and 300ZX. I had parts custom made that are now off the shelf. I believe that I have a little more intimate knowledge of the 93-97 Altima and the KA24DE than alot of people. Truly, I don't care if you think my advice is "wonderful" or not as I'm not here for a popularity contest (just ask those people over at Nissan Club). My advice doesn't cost anything and I offer it only as a place to start not as the final word.


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

You know I am sorry I blamed you for the demise of my car. I was just frustrated because I bought it and not 34 days later I had to put another engine in it. I guiess I was looking for someone to blame.
Actually,I bought the car from a dealer,and the car drove fine except for the check engine light. No oil pressure light or nothing. And the dealer is not taking responsible for it,he already told me that. He said all they do is buy cars,and sell them. So to make a long story short they (the dealer) could have bought it and there may have been alot of things wrong with it.
I do think that cleaning it(the engine) might have made the oil pressure passages worst. All the stuff on top of the cam gears,its a wonder that thing lasted as long as it did,I guess.
Like you said,KA24tech,I guess I probably bought a lemon to begin with.
But hey,all is well.
I hope you can except my apology. I was just a little frustrated.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Unfortunately, many times you can't tell the service history with a used car so it becomes a crap shoot when purchasing a car especially since the dealer refuses to accept anything. To offset the extra expense with the newer engine, it just means you might want to hold onto the car a while longer than originally planned. The plus is you are more experienced in the buying process now and you will probably take any perspective candidate to the mechanic.
The engine cleaner is somewhat like a sink drain opener. It works to open the passages but your old engine was just too far gone for it to be effective. 
I don't know if it was a "lemon" unless you paid full book retail value, but I would say it had a hard life before you. 
I would like to suggest make sure to change fluid in the transaxle if you haven't yet. 
I appreciate the apology although I didn't expect it. I just like the fact, you say all is well now.


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

well, I have learned my lesson. I do appreciate your help with everything you suggested
I have one more problem...ha,ha...My dash light are starting to flicker every now and then.Plus my battery is not exactly new.
Do you think I need a new battery??
Also...do you think if I take the car to Advance Auto Parts they would do a diagnostic.My check engine light just came on. 
I really don't want to go pay to have the engine light checked.
Maybe you would know what the codes mean.
9 flickers,then a pause,then 2 quick ones,then 2 flickers,and then a pause then 2 quick ones.
Any help would be appreciated.

Brian


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

First check the connections on the battery and going to the engine to ensure they are tight. You can have the battery checked at any good auto parts store. They can usually plug in the scan tool to check for codes for free as well. I think the first code you listed is 0902, which is rear O2 sensor. I would check the connector because it was just worked on recently. The other code I don't have anything for since you said it is a 0202.


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

Again KA,I appreciate it.I did check the connections and they are good. 
Boy I will tell you this much the place that did my engine...they did a shitty install.Brackets left in screwed,the battery holder loose. Not great istall.
Ih well you get what you pay for,right??


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wow... why did i miss this thread? 
lol, i know you 2 already said what you had to say but i have to add this - i go to to KA24Tech when *I* need something and i do that almost - never. i like to think i know quite a bit about these nissans of ours, but i dont know everything and it really helps to have an experienced and educated opinion from someone that, i admit, knows more than i do. 
Altima Idiot, you learn really quick who knows what theyre talking about and who doesnt just by hanging out a little bit. imo, the info doesnt get any better than when it comes from KA24Tech. there are a few true motor heads on this site, but you can count on his info pretty much every time.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> wow... why did i miss this thread?
> lol, i know you 2 already said what you had to say but i have to add this - i go to to KA24Tech when *I* need something and i do that almost - never. i like to think i know quite a bit about these nissans of ours, but i dont know everything and it really helps to have an experienced and educated opinion from someone that, i admit, knows more than i do.
> Altima Idiot, you learn really quick who knows what theyre talking about and who doesnt just by hanging out a little bit. imo, the info doesnt get any better than when it comes from KA24Tech. there are a few true motor heads on this site, but you can count on his info pretty much every time.


Wow, I am blushing...


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

*my thanks*

Well Asleep,KA24 did help me and I do appreciate it. I give credit where it is due.
My altima is running great.(knock on wood) lol!! 
I was wondering what I can do to stop the RPM's from reving so high and not coming down after I hit the gas and give it to this vehicle. like from a red light for instance. In other words,what can I do to give it more pick up and power.
This car looks like it should be quicker and have more power. In other words...96 Altima,SE-Black in color,spoiler,tinted silver widows, and the car looks great washed.LOL!! this winter weather is killing me.
It has the alloy wheels, and took off the center caps to make them look like custom rims.
So, what can I do to make it quicker?? 
Any help would be great!!

Thanksagain

Brian


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh yeah one mpore thing,KA24 you said something in another post way back, 0902 is the rear 02 sensor..how would I replace that and where is it on the car??


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would take it to your local Auto Zone or like auto parts store so that you can hook it up to a scan tool because that will give a better idea if that is the actual code or codes in memory. The O2 sensor is located just behind the oil pan. The connector I believe that is causing the code 0902 is above the sensor next to the steering rack.

Troy


----------

